
What we learned from 1B captured WeChat dialogues - GordonS
https://twitter.com/0xDUDE/status/1120374736276553728
======
GrumpyNl
How do you get 1B WeChat dialogues. I mean how do you get your hands on it.
Are they hacked, do the the people know you are using them. So many questions.

~~~
GordonS
Victor Gevers (@0xDUDE) is an infosec legend with over 5,500 responsible
disclosures to his name, and heads up the GDI Foundation.

Around a month ago he came across an open MongoDB instance that appears to be
used by the Chinese state surveil its populace - based on trigger
words/phrases, every day this system sends around _1 billion_ chat messages to
a regional handler where they are presumably filtered and investigated.

A word cloud showing the triggers:
[https://twitter.com/0xDUDE/status/1120409592108920840/photo/...](https://twitter.com/0xDUDE/status/1120409592108920840/photo/1)

And the full Twitter thread:
[https://twitter.com/0xDUDE/status/1120796735725613056](https://twitter.com/0xDUDE/status/1120796735725613056)

